# Thorsen Side Table Challenge



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*

Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.



Karson's proposal was to use the cover project from February 2007 issue #160 of Popular Woodworking - *Thorsen House Side Table* - as our challenge. When we have the Summer and Winter Awards everyone builds their own project, and then enters it into the contest. Now we want everyone to make the same item with the added personal touch. That way we get to see the individual creativity start creeping into the design.










And here goes Karson's vision: "I want to see a Rustic Greene and Greene side table. I want to see a Greene and Greene side table that has been decorated with carvings. I want to see a miniature Greene and Greene side table that was built by someone who only has a jigsaw. I want to see Dusty's 12 step finish on a Greene and Greene side table. I want to see them built out of walnut, butternet, tiger maple, cherry. barn boards Aspen, I want to see them painted (well maybe not full-size) but in miniature. I want to see them with drawers, without drawers. You know what your talents and skills are... so make a Greene and Greene representation of what you have the talent and skills to make."

*We want everyone to do their thing, but with the same beginning point.*

Plans for the Thorsen House in Berkley Calif. Greene and Greene Side Table (February 2007 issue of PW) are going to serve as the beginning point. If you don't have access to the magazine you can download the plans in PDF format here.

*Summary*

We are taking something of historical significance - Thorsen House Side Table, and want you to find other ways to interpret the work. Your idea has to be inspired by the Thorsen in the sense of the spirit of the work and its function, but the Challenge is to find other ways to express the concept in a new way. It is not expected to take printed plans and make copies of it. The goal of this Challenge is to motivate new expression of the traditional table.

*Motivators and Prizes*


Desire to participate in this unique woodworking event through sharing your own view on the project. Add your personal touch not just follow the plan.
*A free 1-year subscription to PW magazine for every author of valid entry* (see below for valid entry definition).
Winning entry will be eligible for running the photo in the printed PW magazine (depends on whether the photos requested from the winner are high enough in resolution quality).

*How to Enter and Official Rules*


Just add your entry as the regular project and tag it with *challenge01* (of course you may add any additional tags too):

Note that you don't need to use 'challenge01' in your project title.
*Valid entry* must be showing a clear, finished attempt to build the table.
The entry deadline is May 31st (CDT time).
Entries will be judged by the PW jury consisting of the Editors of Popular Woodworking magazine.
Winner and honorable mentions will be announced online at LumberJocks.com and Popular Woodworking blog on June 15th.

Here's the page listing all of the submitted entries.

Let's have fun with this guys, and gals.

*P.S. Don't forget to track your progress in your new Blog Series.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


ta da

all things come to he who waits
patiently

well done Martin
and Karson and Michael and Mark


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


OK Karson now I know what was up your sleeve. Now I some how have to find time to get this project done. Thanks for the challenge!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I'm off to find a $100.00 Pine board!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Looks to me like the challenge has begun!!!!!! Now we will see the creative juices start to really flow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


The time has come. I gotta go find that board…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Challenge Time.

Lets the chips fall where they may.

Good Luck to ALL.

All LumberJocks. That means our carvers, our pyrographic artists, our flat board Jocks, our round board Jocks, our skill saw, jig saw, hand saw, chain saw, and even power saw Jocks.

Let the creative juice flow. Tell us how you thought of it, how you designed it, and how you built it.

Keep pictures to share. Share your joys and your sorrows.

Have Fun.

Karson


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


One more for your list Karson - the bandsaw.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. I wondering if I should buy some wood or start a pool to pick the winner.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


buy the wood
start building!!
go now
do not pass go… 
just go


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Tony: You are correct because I sent an Email to Donna Menke to tell her that I was expecting a Bandsawed table and I forgot about you. Sorry.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll have to rummage around amongst all of my scrapwood, & see if I can find a *Hunnert Dollar Board*. 
I might even have enough *Barnwood* to make a fancy table


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


the wheels are turning!!! Everyone is thinkin (except for Obi and Karson who have their tables half built already) hehehee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Debbie: I changed course. I'm back at the beginning. I've been rummaging through the barn to find my *"Hunnert Dollar Board"*. I may have found a couple of candidates after uloading about 300 BD ft of wood to select them.

File flat we said; they stay straight that way. But, to get to the bottom you have to move a lot of wood.

Of course I'll finish the table that I'm *"half finished"* you say because, the wood is all cut. It will be posted on the LJ site.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


it's cut - isn't that 1/2 done??? too funny.

maybe we need to attach a rotating machine to our piles of wood .. because everything we want is ALWAYS on the bottom.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


*HUNNERD*


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Of course it's on the bottom. Not only is it Murphy's Law, but that's where the flattest boards are!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


We could always make the last items on our list first, so when we get to the top item it's wood be uncovered.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, but Murphy's Law is recursive, washing your car to make it rain doesn't work.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


The hunnerd dollar board was the last board purchased. The rest of you can use scraps, and stuff from the bottom of the pile if you wish. Me? I'm planning on selling these tables, so I'm going to make them nice. And if y'all remember the pictures of the shop, there was no bottom.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


There you go… poors guys don't have a chance against the guys with the money. I'm gonna have to glue up all my scraps to get the wood for this one( Just Kidding!) Aged lumber is the best lumber…kind of like wine. The bottom board is the sweetest.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Well I have 12 aged $100 boards from a 110 year old house. 5/4×14in wide. Micro-grained. Hum, and they are on top of the pile….

Jimmy


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Jimmy.. I think the wood is talking to you


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Im going to use 2×4s


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


They may be Debbie. Now for removing the 100 yr old wallpaper….

Jimmy


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


that would be a different look for the table-pieces of wall paper still attached


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I bet the belt sander would take that wallpaper off !

I will not be using a hunnerd dollar board, but will find something that works. I see a trip to Aura this week.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I hope I'm not the only member of the 30 and under club to throw their hat into the ring on this one. I ain't skeered!!!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I'm over 30 and I'm skeered!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


*JP.*
You have one up on us then, you can at least run faster !!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


hahaha that's a good point Dick.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Glen has just posted nice write-up of our Challenge. Thanks Glen.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


isn't that WONDERFUL. 
We are going to have so many members within the next few months that you will have to adjust the page size just to fit the "123,456,333 members" into the frame


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


JP,

I'm… oh, crap.

I'm 33.

Nevermind.

(Wow, that was embarassing…)


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA , WAY TO GO ETHAN… A SENIOR MOMENT AT AGE 33


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I just realized that Debbie has a point. Nothing like a Nationally Publicized Challenge in a magazine like Popular Woodworking to boost membership. And you thought I was blowing smoke when I said 1000 by mid July.

One day I'll earn a shirt.


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


everyone needs to pitch in and get obi a t-shirt!!Ill thow in $1.00


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


You'll get your shirt one day Obi. The Universe has spoken.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Glen: Thanks for the acknowledgement of our contest, and your and your magazine participation and support.

I know that there has been a lot of discussion among the LumberJocks about their plans. (but, that could be just blowing smoke to throw everyone off).

The competition is alive and well, and starting to make dust.

If you want to enter the competition, that would be OK. We'd like to see your interpretation.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Hey Rentman,
Do you think Obi's worth a *532 Dollar T-shirt ???*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I think Martin is smiling ear-to-ear again at the thought of that income!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


A bit of information on the table challenge.

There are 2 PDF files that make up the total plans. One is the magazine article, and the other is the cutouts layout.

I found that you need to increase the print area 160 percent to get it full size. Of course it won't print on 8 X 11 paper.

I took it to Staples and they reprinted mine on legal paper.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is helpful to know you can get it on legal.

Thanks, Karson.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I printed on my computer and had them increase it. The apron piece size is 12.25 by 5.75 and they had to move my copy around on their machine to get it to print the entire sheet.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


JImmy… I bet the interest you've accrued on your hunnerd dollar boards'll make em worth a pretty penny (guessing approx 7 percent interest)

My boards may be just as old, if I go the FREE route. Or I may drop $100 (tax deductable if I put it in the Library auction) See if I can't get all that money back for books and ? for the kids.

Ethan… right there with ya! nothing to be embarrased about (except for forgetting how non-descript our ages are) not 18 (vote), 21 (drink), 26 (cheaper insurance!!!) Not even a prime number. 

If Obi gets a 532 dollar shirt, be impervious to coffee stains and never wrinkle. Plus it would help with sanding and help point out the next Hunnerd Dollar board. That, or he can have one for everyday of the week (or every color of wood to help hide the sawdust)


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Great Posting Martin, looks like a lot of fun. Count me in, I've been wanting to get a PW subscription, it is amazing that Glen is wanting to support this Challenge so strongly, a good reason to subscribe, even if a lumberjock doesn't participate in the Thorsen Challenge.

Great idea Karson & Obi, thanks for the hard work Martin!

Mark


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


This is such a great contest for everyone all around!

At first I was shocked that they'd be willing to offer up so many free subscriptions, but to convert some of us to regular subscribers, and of course an extra 500 pairs of eyeballs sounds really good to the ad sales dept!

Funny the work we'll do for a free magazine, where it would be so much cheaper to just fill out the reply card. We lumberjocks are a funny bunch. 
Committed, or perhaps we should be?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


*Nah !!* Just a bunch of *tightwads!!*


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


My original comment to Karson to do this table was just because I wanted to do it. I didn't expect this to turn into a world-wide challenge.

Karson, I had no problems printing the copy of the cut list. Acrobat reader asked me if I wanted to print the page and I said yes. Printed it out rather nicely.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Obi:

I have IE 7 on my machine and one of the changes that they made was to get all of a screen page on a paper page. Under IE 6 it quite often lost the end of lines when printing.

Now they drop to a smaller font to get all of the info printed on a line.

It maybe for that reason that my page was smaller than a IE6 page is.

id you use IE or Fox?


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I was using acrobat reader. I never save from a website.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Obi When I printed the page I got a printout that each box was 5/8 of an inch, and the total printed area was 8 1/8". It is suppose to be 13 inches long.

What did you get


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


My mistake… I printed the third page of the Article. For all the fancy stuff I do it as I go along. I don't want a replica I want my version of the table. My aprons are going to be different and my shelf is going to be different. Oh and my selection of wood is different and my size is different.

I didn't want to get sued by Green and Green or Popular Woodworking for copyright laws or something stupid and get sued for royalties, so I decided that I'm going to turn it into a chair instead. With a stool that reclines.

I don't think I'm even going to enter the contest

I'm not good enough


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


obi you started this hole thing you got to enter


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


That's Awesome Obi  (laughing)

Earlier back in the last string about this project Karson? suggested we make ANYTHING and call it a G&G side table.

Obi can make his recliner, I'll make a screwdriver, or a box. Debbie can make hers out of leather. Philly will make a nice G&G plane….


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


No, Phil. I have to build two tables, I don't have to enter anything …. I'm the Obi-man.

And are you kidding? For an opportunity to have my work as posted in Popular Woodworking Magazine?

I'd make several just for one to make it.

That's like my validation.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


*Atta Boy Obi !!*

The contest would be a failure without your entry.

*Besides that, I'm planning on beating you.* LOL


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I just did a search and stumbled over this


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of the original table from the Thorsen House.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links. GORGEOUS stuff! Inspirations galore!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


That is one serious desk, Obi. I took a look for a few and had to leave the site to come back later. I should be inspired but it was a little intimidating in comparison to the table. :-/


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Caliper… THAT is the bar in which I desire to achieve. Did you see the price? Over $10,000.00 and I'm sure the Greene Brothers would be proud to call it one of their own.

All of my stuff up until now (well most of it) has now been re-classified as … "firewood".

This PW-LJ table challenge is the best thing for me, and although I have no intentions of winning, I WILL get another year of PW.

GREAT JOB ON THE HOMEWORK KARSON !!! I'M IMPRESSED.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Obi. It is a good standard to which one can aspire. What makes that guy any better than me other than he DID it and I'm talking about doing. Or, rather, being a weenie about it. Thanks for the perspective.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Want perspective??? They are only sticks. Cut, sanded, glued, doweled, and finished. Piece of cake.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a piece of cake made out of sticks…. oh wait… I guess you could use sticks of butter…. how do you sand and glue butter?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


After this contest there'll be so many Greene, & Greene tables out there, the market will be flooded.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I bet another challenge is in the wings as well. Maybe an Arts & Craft style chest of some kind?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


that's a great idea Bill
not only giving the LJ's something to get "giddy" about but also challenging people to take their skills to a new level.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I cut 8 sticks and then I cut 4 more sticks and then I cut two sticks


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I got the wood for the table today. Now all I need is some free time. That's easier said than done. My girlfriend wouldn't be too happy if I started this table before I finished her wine cabinet.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


All you have to do is cut four legs and put them to the side… wait a few days and cut the boards for the table top and set them to the side… wait a few days and when she isn't looking, glue them together and set it aside… wait a few days and then cut the aprons and set them aside… etc…

If your girlfriend/wife/significant other isn't in the shop with you all the time, plan your cuts and glue ups when she isn't there and let them sit over night.

Act like she's the boss and you're trying to get out of the job your supposed to be doing so you can play solitaire on the company computer.

Sometimes I think I have to teach all of you all the tricks I've learned over the years.

Sheesh.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Well then Obi, how come you don't have time to finish yours?

Hoping all is well in the selling front.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Who said my table only had four legs??? Thanks for the "sneaky" advice. Maybe… just maybe… with lots of practice… I'll be as sneaky as Obi.


----------



## Niteside (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I haven't built much as I am still learning, but hey, why not.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge! and to Lumberjocks!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Interesting JP…a Thorsen Table with more than 4 legs…hmm.. Maybe you can make a dining room table and call it the Thorsen interpretation? haha


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Silly me, I instantly thought of three legs… or maybe two… with Greene & Greene feet


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Karson, I don't remember saying I couldn't finish it (but maybe I'm getting old and forgot), but maybe I'm just saying that, so that you guys won't know what hit you, til just before the final day, and then * BANG!* there's Obi's table.

I think I said "I don't think I'm even going to enter the contest, I'm not good enough"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Hay Obi:

Be careful, maybe the server will be down and you won't get to post it. It would be a shame for me to win by default, because you weren't in the contest.

You remember, It was just you and I for a while.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Well Karson, after the coffee table, I've decided it's only me. I've proven to myself that i can do good enough to compete, but I don't have to compete with others when I'm my hardest critic. As long as I am pleased with the results, then it's all good.

I also need to make sure I don't get all prideful and huffy… it's bad enough that i look as good as I do… HAW-HAW-HAW !!

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble… (Sing-along ever-body)


----------



## robert101st (Mar 29, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Well I guess I'll try to build this table to my standards.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm… that gives me an idea, Obi. How about a Lumberjocks calendar? Do you think you look good enough to make the cover? Oh wait… you'd have to wear a LJ shirt for the photos…. I guess you're out. Tell you what…if we can make this calendar idea a reality then I'll buy you a shirt. What do you think?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I'm in for participating in the LJ calendar. Martin will have to ge a bunch of dates down for contests. etc.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Hey Karson, how did you find the original? I'd really like to look at some of Greene & Greene's originals.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Glad you suggested the LJ shirts, I was afraid we'd be doing one of those Au naturale calendars ;~)

Oh! Ethan could wear his kilt!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Obi I think it was at a Cal university web site Look for the Thorsen House in google.

It's here


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Man, that was quite a tour….I'm going to turn into Greene & Greene… Now there's an addiction.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I'd do that, Scott. Wouldn't even need a dare, either.

Oh, did you mean my Campbell tartan kilt? Or my Workman's Utilikilt (it has enough pockets to hold a whole 6-pack of Guinness bottles!)?

I could always just use the picture of me with David Marks.

On the other hand… maybe I'd use the picture of me with Frank Klausz I'll have taken THIS NEXT WEEKEND!

That's right, folks, no ice-on-the-wings excuses THIS time! And, once again, I was invited to join a few of the other guild members and Frank for dinner tomorrow night. Can't wait!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


You mean your wife gave you another bye on a night out of da house.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I tell ya, Karson… she's fabulous! She knows what kind of an opportunity it is and doesn't want me to miss it.

She doesn't mind the Saturday and Sunday thing; she's going out of town for work on Saturday morning and won't be back until the following Friday.

Maybe I can find some time in there to work on my Thorsen challenge?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


It's nice to have support on the woodworking front. You can slip a few extras in as the need arises.


----------



## shack (Mar 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Hi all I am new here look forward to seeing what everyone come up with on this challenge. I am gonna build something not sure it will compare to most of your work. I have enjoyed looking at what some of you have done. I will post pics of what I come up with.

PS . How do I sign up for this.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Shack…Welcome to the shop.
To enter you make a table and say "This is My Thorsen Table Entry" and post some pictures of it.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Have fun meeting with Frank Klausz, Ethan. I look forward to your blog on that.

Say, I've heard of a 'Utilikilt' on a public radio news bit. Can you post a pic of it or link to an online site/story. It sounded really cool to me. Thanks.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I"ve googled the utilikilt… a friend of mine also has one, wears it to the annual Highland games, and loves it. I must say I'm intrigued… don't know if I'd wear one or not, not exactly cheap so it doesn't matter just yet… but maybe when my daughter starts bringing boys home, I could wear one while chopping firewood!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I've just added little screenshot that shows proper tagging of the entry. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to use the link to download the plans…
I keep getting a nasty msg about no files in a box…
Is it too late?

Thank you…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Joe, 
I had the same prob yesterday… Martins out of town this week.

In the interim, anyone have a pdf of the plans to e-mail to Joe? I have the original magazine article, I can't seem to find the pdf I had previously.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


He got them off of Obi's site.

I've got them if anyone send me their e-mail address. I'll forward them.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Scottie B,

you can get them here

Go to the "file" tab at the top and save and viola there you have them


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


it's now officially down to 1 month left and we currently have 8 tables tagged with challenge01. I think we are going to be pretty darned busy over the next few weeks as the other 838 entries get posted!!!


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


That's assuming that everyone only builds one table….


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing to the problem with downloading the plans. The guys over at Box.net has changed their application and it seems like the upgrade caused the problem so I've just readded both PDF files there and it seems to work now.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


What time is it due? Exactly and what time zone? How much time do I have left?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Obi, the deadline is May 31st and the site is still using Central Time.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


So when is the judging going to get underway? 
And when is the winner going to be posted? 
And when is the next challenge going to start? 
And are we going to do an annual magazine challenge?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Obi is so full of .. questions!!! (and ideas). 
June 15th was the big day re: the table. Another countdown!!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


Obi,

judging is in progress,
we should have the winner and honorable mentions on June 15th,
next "challenge" has just been announced → Summer Awards


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Thanks to the creativity and hard work of Karson, Mark and Michael we are starting our first unique Woodworking Challenge! Karson sent the proposal to Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking and asked him for their support in this challenge. Glen whole heartily agreed.
> 
> ...


It's June 15th. Drum roll please . . . .


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And the Creative Juices are Flowing*

So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:


gizmodyne's progress series
Debbie's progress series
Karson's progress series
Paul's progress series
JonH's progress series
dennis's progress series
Scott's progress series
John's progress series
Dick's progress series
Oscorner's progress series
Fred's progress series
Roger's progress series


Obi's 'wanna see it?'
Dusty's history lesson

Way to go! If you decide to start your own series about *Your Challenge* feel free to post the link into the comment.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Good idea to collect these!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


hmmm, looks like incriminating evidence to me.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


I wonder who is the going to be the first to show their hand and post their finished product?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Yes, it will be interesting to see who is first, what they come up with, how long it took, etc. I have made a few "napkin drawings" so far, but that has been it. I need to get going before Obi gets those 14 sticks together.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


If I show mine first, nobody else will enter…


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Maybe I should show mine first…. then everyone would enter. That's what I get for building it out of OSB and MDF.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


That's awesome JP!

I can't show even a peek at mine, not without a cat scan.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


If I don't get started soon it's going to end up being a piece of plywood on top of a milk crate…


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


mmmmmm . . . . . milk and cookies does sound good right now.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


One-of-a-kind


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


I'm sick.. but I'm laughing.
a lot of "I'll show you mine if you show me yours"-- alot of talk and no one showing anything!! Where's the blogs, boys???


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Alright, here's mine… and yes with a picture. (little else though)

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/scottb/blog/668


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


I want to make the table, but like everything else I'm really nervous about starting. I wish I was more like Todd, or Obi, or Karson, or . . . heck all y'all intimidate me.

I've just got to go to out to the shop and get started.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


the pressure.. the pressure..


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Hey Doc, think of it like this:
They're sticks. If you leave them in their present condition, they remain sticks. As soon as you put a blade to them, then they become something else.

Show the picture to your wife, then she'll want one.

If you mess anything up, burn it. *No, wait… there's always something smaller you can make.*

I make 3/8" dowels out of anything that get's smaller than an inch.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Obi You are suppose to make 1/2" dowels and for the defective ones you then go to 3/8"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


I don't have a 1/2" dowel maker. It's for all of the 1/2" stock that I have sxtra… goes into making dowels.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


gotcha


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Hey Martin, if this thread starts to get as long as some of the others, (and more people start adding their links) perhaps you could edit this entry to add those links up at the top?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Scott, I've just added your series and John's (shack) series into the list.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Thanks! now maybe a few more people will give us a peek!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


I've just added series by Dick, Os, Fred and Roger to the list. Thanks for sharing your progress guys!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Hey Martin.
When you click from John thru Roger, that's all you get is John.

It looks like John has a monopoly. *LOL*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


ha.. that's what happens when you don't review the edits. thanks Dick, it's fixed now.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And the Creative Juices are Flowing*
> 
> So let's see who is already sharing ideas and lessons in our Thorsen Side Table Challenge:
> 
> ...


Martin -

Thanks for keeping the series current. It is very nice to be able to check a single spot and see what is happening with the challenge.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Last Day Reminder*

As you know this is the last day (in CDT time) to submit your entry into the Thorsen Table Challenge. I'd like to remind you of the proper way to submit the project.

The most important thing is to submit your entry as the project and *not as the blog entry*. Many of you have tracked your progress in the exciting blog series. But at the end you must add your table as the project too (and don't forget to link back to your blog series from the project story to make it easy for others to read more about your project backlog).

And once you're filling in the new project form you must also enter proper tag 'challenge01' like shown on the screenshot below:


Note that you don't need to use 'challenge01' in your project title.

Only when you do both of these steps properly your final project will be listed on this page: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/challenge01 - it is the page listing all of the projects tagged with 'challenge01' (there are 35 projects right now so you must use little paging button at the end of page to scroll through all of them). *This is the page that will be provided to Popular Woodworking folks so they can see all of the entries and start their judging process.*

Yes, they can also read all of the interesting blog entries related to the challenge tagged with 'challenge01' but the projects page is the one that is important.

*So I encourage you to double check that you see your project properly listed on the challenge projects page.*

Hope this helps you to feel confident


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Winner Announcement*

Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.

Before we get to that, *I want to congratulate all of the winners*-everyone who took part in the challenge and enjoyed the process, the laughter, the teasing, and the inspiration that we have shared over the past three months.

I would again like to thank Karson and Obi for this great idea. It has really been a lot of fun and we have met many more LumberJocks because of it! Thank you.



And now for the big announcement as provided by PW:

*Winner*

furnitologist:



*Runners Up*

JackH:



schroeder:


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to our winners!!! How exciting.

I too was a winner!! I was challenged to move beyond a 4-sided box and create my first piece of furniture. 
WOO WOOO I'm a winner  
Thank you Martin, (Karson & Obi) for this wonderful challenge and opportunity.

It definitely has been a lot of fun and can't wait till things start to get moving on the Summer Awards.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work by one and all who entered. Congratulations to the winners. All of the entrants are infact winners!

Next year you'll have me to contend with!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


next year?? What about this summer ?


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations must go out to all participants for taking this challenge on. Congratulations also to the top three winners for following the guidelines and making sure quality pieces.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Still fixing my garage right now. Updating electrical, new garage doors (2), insulate and finish walls, etc. I am doing this. Next is a roof (tear-off and install), guttering and overhang job for the entire home, breezeway and the garage. Hiring this done, thank goodness. Old house has problems! This *$Xx,xxx.00* project is killing my woodworking time! (Everything but the lathe is in storage.) I think it would have been cheaper to bull doze it. Luckily my wife has a great job!


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the Top Three! Great work guys. I was very impressed by all of the entries. We have very talented members and it showed.

Martin, any idea how big the article will be in the print Mag? I was wondering if they were going to show any of the other entries or just these three. There were so many good entries that deserve at least a small photo as "also ran" Perhaps we can put their final ranking in our emag. I'm sure everyone would like to know where they landed in the ranking.

Karson, Obi, Thanks again for driving this opportunity. It was a great challenge. I look forward to the next challenge like this. It shows so much about how we all can see the same project in such a different perspective.

Martin again, you have out done yourself. I honestly believe you have created a very special place in the internet world. I'm sure you never envisioned we would be where we are now. I look forward to the "guilds /groups" you mentioned. Each of us has our own area of interest, subjects from turning to carving and tables and chairs. You have done a great thing here.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


I thought this was going to be a breeze, but just to get it semi-finished in time was a major endeavor.

*CONGRATULATIONS FURNITOLOGIST, JACK AND SCHROEDER.*

It was a privelage to participate with all Y'all. I didn't do this because it was a challenge, I wanted to do this because it was a challenge.

What's next?

I'm looking forward to the "FALL CHALLENGE"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


And the article ought to be out in time for our first free issue. Weeeeeeee !!!!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations to everyone that submitted an entry!*

Following the blog entries of all the tables was so enjoyable and inspiring. It was a pleasure to see LJ learning from each other and passing on advice regarding joinery and "those pesky pegs" as the assembled their tables.

*A special congratulations to Neil Lamens of Furnitology fame!* Hopefully we will see more of his work and benefit from his comments.

*Congratulations to the runners-up Jack and schroeder!* I was especially proud of Schroeder for representing the Oregon crowd!

*Thanks to Karson and Obi for suggesting this wonderful challenge.*

And of course, where would we be without Martin! *Thank you Martin!*

I agree with Greg that the complete entry set wiuld be a great feature in the next issue of the eMag.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


next??? Joinery without glue-as if I've mastered putting two boards together with screws!!!! 
Oh wait… with DOWELS-got that mastered, well conquered at least, well,.. I can do it! 
lol

Greg, I'm not sure if they ranked them. My guess is that they just picked their winners.

re: showing all rankings for our own contests we had this discussion before. I can't remember how it turned out. It was either going to be that all were posted or only the winners. We didn't want to get into anything too complicated for Martin.

Obi, I can't agree with you more re: the challenge.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I wasn't judging this challenge. All of the tables were wonderful. The challenges are a GREAT idea, and the shop tour challenge was what brought me to lumberjocks. I look forward to participating in every challenge that is practically possible for me.

Just great!


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Whew-hew! What a lot of fun! - Thanks for the challenge and the great idea!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


*I congratulate the final three in Challenge01.*

I think everyone that entered is a winner, so I congratulate all of you.

I had a chance to try some new things that I'd never done before that made it a pleasant experience, plus we have a new piece of furniture in our home.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


oh yah.. I forgot that part !!! 
I have a beautiful new plant stand


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners! Great choices by the judges!

The challenge and conversation was great fun! Now, I'm looking for a book with illustrations of Chinese glueless joinery to come through inter-library loan. Hopefully one of the five libraries in Texas that has a copy will trust me and send it to small town America. Challenges force you to study and learn! Isn't it great?!

I'm studying hard right now (two books in hand, two more coming) before I dive into repairing and reupholstering a stack of Victorian Parlor furniture (two chairs, a settee and footstool) sitting in my shop right now.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Well isn't that a blast!!!!!!....................I just think this forum is what on-line woodworking is supposed to be. Very positive, universal support, and the idea of a "community build" to share creativity is the best part. Humming Birds, Poplar as a featured wood, different approaches to making those daw-gone pegs, the excitement of the deadline, then seeing who was there, all "good stuff". I simply had FUN!!!!

At our young age…............(and I know there are some younger youngsters out there)..........we've pretty much wrapped up our winning and its more about sharing and being a part of worthy endeavors.

I salute the forum for a job well done and I'm very very appreciative, to be a part of this woodworking community.

Thank you all…................Neil


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Well done everybody. I really enjoyed all of the learning I got from everyone. Inspires me to try my hand in one of the summer challenges.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulation to all who participated. It started as a challenge between Obi and myself, and ended up with all of us being challenged. My thanks to all who participated and to all those who at least thought about it and didn't have the time to get something completed.

Martin the LumberJock web site has been a great place in the Internet world for Jocks to come together and to share ideas and give and receive support. We have become a big family. We may know more about one another in ways that even our families don't know.

God bless each and all in your woodworking endeavours. Work safe, and share the knowledge with those you know and love.

Thanks to Popular Woodworking and Glen Huey for their support in this challenge. When I proposed it to him, an instant return e-mail was an immediate "Yes" with offers of free prizes to all who completed.

They modified the Greene and Greene Plant Stand that is in the Thorsten House and presented into their magazine. How many people build something from their plans are unknown. But, probably never before have so many versions been built from the date of the magazine being printed.

It's been fun, I have two children fighting over one of the tables that I made, so I guess it was a success in that it was something that they saw as being valualabe in their lives. So even though I made 3 and assisted on 3 more. I'll probably have to make a couple of more Black Popular versions, just to keep peace in the family.

Thanks for thanking Obi and myself for starting this challenge. And my thanks to you all for completing it.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners and to everyone who completed the challenge. I enjoyed looking at every single entry. Congratulations again. To me, at this stage in my woodworking hobby, this was the most difficult project I have completed to date. Also it was my first table.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratualtions to the top three! All the tables posted were an inspiration to me and others. I want everyone that took on this challenge to know how much I apprecitate them and their designs and entries. I don't know how they did it…pick the winners that is…all tables were beautiful.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


It was fun. Like Fred . . . this project has been my most technically difficult to date. But with this under my belt and all the encouraging comments from the Jocks . . . I will be doing more.

Oh . . . congrats guys !! I cant wait to get my next issue of PW to see the tables.

With respect to PW . . . I recenlty subscribed and I have learned valuable things each issue.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


I just want to tell you guys why you won and not me.

I just got an e-mail from Glen Huey of Popular Woodworking Magazine 
It stated:

As we've been studying the entries for the challenge we noticed that there are four entries all pictured on the same carpet, in the same house and in front of the same chair. One of the entries has your name on it.

I seem to remember reading in one of your blogs that you built four tables.
Did you just pass around the pictures for others to send in as their entry?
Now what are we suppose to do about this? Kind of violates the rules of the game as well as makes it difficult for us to pick a winner.

So I sent him an answer. LOL

He is a great Guy. and I appreciate his talents.

Karson


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Karrrr-sssssson … were you cheating?


> !!!


 
hehehe


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


No- NO NOOO


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Karson wasn't cheating. He was selling his homework. LOL


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


I'd have never made this table if not for this contest. What a great learning (and sharing) experience. Plus I was able to make use of things that have been cluttering up my shed and basement for years now. So happy with how my table came out, I'm contemplating a matching coffee table.

Imaging going from one project that I'd never have made, to a suite of living room furniture! (if only the rest of the pieces can be free as well. Don't think my wife will let me remove more doors for the cause 

Congratulations to Neil, Jack and Schroeder!

Congratulations to everyone who stepped up to take the challenge. So glad I wasn't a judge. Great work by all!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats Neil, Jack and Schroeder…great job! Great job to all. Thanks to Obi, Karson, Martin, et al for getting it going.

OK…on to the summer challlenge.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Winner Announcement*
> 
> Popular Woodworking has announced the winner of the Thorsen Table Challenge.
> 
> ...


congratulations to ALL…I did not enter and I enjoyed the process…watching the entries come in and looking at all the desiign…once again the COMMNUNITY wins…peace to all…and get ready…my garden project is going to happen…this weekend I tore down a shed…cut down an ugly yucca…and my garden will be coming…with some side time for garden woodworking…

Congrats to all…I love the energy here…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Wrapping Up the Challenge*










*Glen Huey* has just wrapped up our Spring Thorsen Table Challenge in great blog article. He even revealed some background information about their judging process. Don't forget to post some comments there if you like the article 

Once again, congratulations to Popular Woodworking and the entire LumberJocks community!


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Wrapping Up the Challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, great article. Great publicity too.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Wrapping Up the Challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already looking forward to the next challenge that was mentioned


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Wrapping Up the Challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice writeup! Thanks for the link and the challenge.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Wrapping Up the Challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice…congrats to all…what a great job…this was the challenge that brought me here when I had just subscribed to the magazine…and since checking out the sight there has been a rare day that I missed checking in…the brilliant woodworking--but even better the community that has developed keeps a beginner like me eager to learn more…

great job to all…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Wrapping Up the Challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that should drive some membership. What is PW's readership #'s like?

Great job….lots of fun to watch all the entries come in.. Have you actually discussed another challenge Martin?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Wrapping Up the Challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Martin, Karson, Obi, and Popular Woodworking for setting up this challenge. It was great fun and a good learning experience. Congratulations to our winners, and to everyone who entered.

I am looking forward to future challenges.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Wrapping Up the Challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received my first magazine yesterday!!


----------

